# A song that helped me with recovery



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

I recommend everybody take time to watch this music video. It's by an artist I adore, and the context is about life and change. It helped me through a lot of bad DP/DR episodes and has overall been the theme to my recovery.






thank you for taking the time!


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That was great. I can relate. Did you say that guy has DP?


----------



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, he wrote about experiencing it throughout his twenties, he overcame and is by far one of the best poets I've come to appreciate.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

brian83 said:


> Yes, he wrote about experiencing it throughout his twenties, he overcame and is by far one of the best poets I've come to appreciate.


Thanks for the info


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

liked it =]


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

That was beautiful


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

AMAZING


----------



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

Uppin for those who haven't seen it yet.


----------

